# First Trad Kill



## chrisharper (May 28, 2017)

I've been working on securing a kill since August of 2016, when I first picked up my trad bow. I had never bow hunted, so I was in a whole new world. I have spoken with several members of this community and also hunted with them. I appreciate all the advice given. 

This past weekend, I decided I was going to go down to Fort Stewart and give it another shot. I struck out last time I was there and lost an arrow shooting at a hog. I've practiced hard since that occurrence and was determined I wouldn't let that happen again. Saturday morning I got up a little later than I wanted and got in the woods around 9am. It was already getting hot, so I was trying to get into the swamp where it would be cooler pretty quick. I ended up going way off the creek I was following, mistaking a drainage for the creek. Fort Stewart is currently very wet. Once I realized my error, I made my way back to the creek. I was probably a good hour into my stalk before finding my first bit of fresh hog sign. The heat was starting to kick my butt; it was perfectly timed to get me back motivated. At this point I realized that the easy stalks of February were long gone as everything was grown up and the wetness was making following the creek difficult. I jumped a pig sleeping in some palmettos and was relieved to see anything at this point. I decided my best bet would just be to get in the creek and not worry about getting water over my boots, the heat was awful and any coolness was welcome. About 20 minutes of following the creek I heard a pop and knew I was making progress. I slowed my pace and paid close attention to all sounds and heard a squeal in the distance - the hunt was on. I remember telling myself in my head to calm down and, "get it done". Turning the next bend I saw the back end of a hog, rooting. Already having an arrow nocked, I checked the wind, "perfect". I started closing distance. About 20 yards away, two more come into sight. I stopped and watched for a second to see if I could pick one out of the crowd but they were all over the place. There was one rooting in the palmettos closest to me and not moving around much. I decided this one was my target and closed in to around 15 yards. I knew the wind wouldn't hold forever, this was it. I loosed the arrow and heard the squeal of a hit. The hog didn't go hardly anywhere and I heard multiple run. I stood in silence and realized they didn't know what happened when I heard "mama" grunting. She was CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored. I nocked another arrow and waited. She came charging in and got right behind some palmettos and stood there. I didn't have a shot, but she was huge. Eventually she made a snort, turned, and walked out. The rest followed. They had no idea I was there. The kill isn't huge, but it's my first:


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2017)

Great shot and mighty fine!!!!!!!!! The first of many to come!!!!!!!


----------



## sawtooth (May 28, 2017)

That's awesome man. Great job. I don't believe you could've hit that pig any better. You really have to be careful of those censored sows, don't let one get you.


----------



## Dennis (May 28, 2017)

Awesome shot and pig.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 28, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## robert carter (May 28, 2017)

Good job and great shot!RC


----------



## jbogg (May 28, 2017)

Great story and fantastic shot!


----------



## jekilpat (May 28, 2017)

Can't hit 'em any better than that.  Congratulations!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 28, 2017)

Looks big enough to me.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 29, 2017)

sawtooth said:


> That's awesome man. Great job. I don't believe you could've hit that pig any better. You really have to be careful of those censored sows, don't let one get you.



Those little ones are easier to drag anyways....
Knew it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Michael F Sights (May 29, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## bilgerat (May 29, 2017)

nice shot.!!!


----------



## mar0311 (May 29, 2017)

*mar0311*

Great Shot..Many more will hit the dirt..


----------



## antharper (May 29, 2017)

Congrats, and perfect size !


----------



## Stump Shooter (May 29, 2017)

Good job!


----------



## AllAmerican (May 29, 2017)

Excellent shot Chris, proud of you...congrats !


----------



## Barebowyer (May 29, 2017)

Great job. Well done


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (May 30, 2017)

Good shooting, great story! Congratulations and thanks for taking us along!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 30, 2017)

Good hunt, story and a fine kill! Congratulations man!


----------



## Avid Archer (May 30, 2017)

Great shot and a well told story, congratulations.


----------



## Knee Deep (Jun 3, 2017)

Excellent shot and great story. Congrats man. I knew it wouldn't be long before you had one on the dirt


----------

